# Community > Clubs >  Auckland clay shooting

## Jock

Hi guys, me and the missus are new here and looking to do some clay shooting in Auckland. Do you have any recommendations on what clay clubs are good here?   We think that NZDA is a sure fire one for shooting and hunting but not so sure about the clays.  Thanks very much for any advice that you can give.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Waitemata Cay Target Club
Waitemata Clay Target Club, Kumeu, Auckland :: Clay Target / Clay Pigeon Shooting

----------


## Survy

@Jock any luck with the club ?

I'm thinking of emailing them for some intro coaching, anyone else here a member of Waitemata Clay Target Club ?

----------


## Jock

No luck at all.  They completely ignored me.  Maybe I'm not rich / posh enough.

----------


## tiroatedson

> No luck at all.  They completely ignored me.  Maybe I'm not rich / posh enough.


Look further afield for the likes of Waiuku Pukekohe type areas. I'd imagine they might be a bit more receptive. Further to drive maybe but could be worth it. My cousin shoots in the college team out there n think there's a Waiuku club member coaching them. Could be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

http://www.nzclaytarget.org.nz/nzctaclubs/club.php?id=5

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dynastar27

i am pretty sure the Waiuku pistol club does clay shooting every second weekend

----------


## mikee

If you were down here I could arrange something but not up where you are unfortunately

----------


## dirtyhabit

Poor Jock aye, standing in a corner with a big chip on his shoulder and still noone came to chat with you...and of course you couldnt approach anyone because...😉

----------


## Marty Henry

Pukekohe, have shot there casually not at all snobby.

----------


## Danger Mouse

I shoot at waitemata and auckland metropolitain (puke).
Auckland met has the welcome all attitude that waitemata does not have. I have had coaching at auckland met by some very qualified people.

Waitemata has practice days on saturday, auckland met only has comps on sundays.

----------


## Jock

I've shit at the met before. Nearly won a Stoeger 2000 at the 2015 gun city duck hunters shoot there last year.  I'm just lazy and it's a fair drive!

----------


## Jock

[QUOTE=Jock;479613]I've SHOTat the met before. Nearly won a Stoeger 2000 at the 2015 gun city duck hunters shoot there last year.  I'm just lazy and it's a fair drive!

----------


## kiwishoota

Try kaipara hills gun club.  :Wink:

----------


## WallyR

Shot at Auckland Met 35 odd years ago, after returning from Aus. Great club - used to take daughter and son out as well.
They were entertained by the ladies while I shot a very average C grade.
Not sure if they're in the same place, but well worth the trip @Jock.
Cheers

----------


## Freezer

I shoot at waitamata,  must depend on how you approach it? I've found everyone there welcoming, willing to share knowledge and the coaching is fantastic.  The dedicated skeet shooters there are great shots and teachers

----------

